# My Thoughts on the Q7



## SuchaTweed (Apr 6, 2006)

My dad just picked up his Q7 before the weekend and after having the chance to drive it and ride in it for an hour-long trip here are my thoughts:
this Q7 is a 3.6 non-premium. to start off, i drove a 4.2 Q7 a few weekends ago and was less than happy to find out my dad had ordered a 3.6; however, the 3.6 is more than adequate for this type of vehicle and i was impressed with its power.
i was surprised to see that the car didnt have xenon headlights, you can pick up a $22,000 GTI with xenon headlights but a car thats sticker is two times greater than a GTI is still led by halogen headlamps; that doesnt make too much sense to me.
the difference between the premium package and the non-premium is more than noticeable, it slaps me in the face everytime i get into the car; the absense of the Colorful Navi screen and wood trim really takes away from the luxury feel of the vehicle.
my dad came from a 4.2 A6 that had a sticker price that was about 10 thousand greater than this 3.6 Q7 and the difference in design quality and features is noticeable. But comparing the two wouldnt be fair considering there is a considerable price difference.
the overuse of plastic in the cars interior gives me the feeling i am sitting in a soccer-moms minivan, not a luxury SUV. Although leg room is in short supply, i found the 3rd row of seats to be usable when the middle row is pushed forward a little, at least by small children.
the panoramic sunroof is one of my favorite parts of the car and i was glad to see the shades were electric; a luxury that wasnt limited to the premium package.
Overall, the car was impressive but didnt measure up to its luxury SUV standards in certain aspects, however, most of the luxuries that would have blown me away are available in the premium package, so it isnt very fair to complain. Sorry i havent got around to taking any pictures yet but i will get around to it soon.


_Modified by SuchaTweed at 4:36 PM 11-15-2006_


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: My Thoughts on the Q7 (SuchaTweed)*

Please, for the love of God, remember this:
SPELLCHECK IS YOUR FRIEND.


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: My Thoughts on the Q7 (Travis Grundke)*

OP thanks for the review.

_Quote, originally posted by *Travis Grundke* »_Please, for the love of God, remember this:
SPELLCHECK IS YOUR FRIEND.

Damn man, I hope you are an English teacher. This guy is nowhere as bad as other people on here. I guess you couldn't let it go. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: My Thoughts on the Q7 (SuchaTweed)*

Simple solution...buy a 3.6 premium if you want those options. Not everybody cares about the things you mentioned. A 3.6 premium starts at 45,900.
Dollar for dollar, the current Q7 is anywhere from 4,000-7,000 cheaper than a comparably equipped new X5 or MB G class, or that hideous looking R minivan.


----------



## My07Q7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: My Thoughts on the Q7 (jperryrocks)*

I own a 3.2 
S-Line Loaded.. I am quite impressed with this car. Actually, I'm crazy about it!
The only thing I am missing is the Air suspension, but with the S-line, I have learned to live with out it.
I didn't know that some models come without the active zenon lights... I thought this was standard. I love those lights..


----------

